# Darren Shan



## redact (Nov 27, 2009)

talking about the book series...

anyone here like it?
i read it in year 8 for english and ever since then i re-read the series around twice a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





found a compilation of the first three books in one at target yesterday for only $13
yay


----------



## redact (Nov 27, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> My god I loved the series.  Albeit it was 3, no 4 years ago since I last read it.  I don't go to the movies often, and I chose 2012 over it, so looking forward to the dvd release XD


i don't know if it's just that i couldn't stand the cam quality of the version i downloaded but the movie was a let down for me :


----------



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I loved the Darren Shan series, but I think I missed a few volumes. Gonna reread it when I have the time.

I also loved The Demonata series, also written by Darren Shan. Love that guy.


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 27, 2009)

...There's a movie of Darren Shan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I liked that series, but they were impossible to find here. Everywhere had a huge gap in the numbers, only had the first couple and the last few books. And that was every single time I checked.

I have a few of them, but I've only read the first two since I have a huge gap


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 27, 2009)

Books were awesome, last I read them, but I heard the movie was pretty bad, and was too broke to go see it. I can't imagine it being good, though, if the guy who's supposed to be the most serious character in the series is played by John C. Reilly.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt know there was a movie!

But I've read the first 5 books if I remember correctly.
They are awesome.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Read them all (12 books I think) twice, loved them so much.
This series is just the best I've ever read, even better then Harry Potter IMHO.
So addictive and such a brilliant story, just plain awesome!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 27, 2009)

I really liked them also, though it's a really really long time ago i read them. Didn't know there where movies, like many others here by their posts


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

The books were awesome.  I quite enjoyed them.  A lot.


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 27, 2009)

I watched the vampire movie _after_ reading the book and I must say that the book was about 5 or 6 million times better than the movie.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

... i have to say, the book... was kind of lame. i cant be completely sure, as i gave up reading it half-way through (due to my general lack of interest in the plot). i might watch the movie... but likely not, because the casting... SUCKS!


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked the first 7 Darren Shan saga books, but got bored after that. The demonata however, was really good up until the werewolf island one. That bored the shit out of me, and Bec was brilliant! He seems to be a bit of an erratic writer. Some of the books he writes are awesome, while others are... Not.


----------



## Nugg2396 (Nov 29, 2009)

I just bought the 3 in 1 book 2 days ago! Haven't started reading it yet though. Because I bought 2 other books x) I just finished 1 just now and already started on the other one. I'm saving the Darren Shan book because it's the thickest.


----------



## redact (Dec 1, 2009)

just ordered the second 3in1 book, half way to never having to scour libraries for these books again :3
i need to pick up the demonata series too, i've only read the first 2 or 3 of that one >.<

on a side note, i never knew they released some of the books as manga/graphic novels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.harpercollins.com.au/books/9780...tion/index.aspx


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

I read the first book in the Demonata series, but it didn't really appeal to me. 
Might reread it though, now a lot of Demonata books are out.


----------



## ` regret . (Dec 20, 2009)

I've read all 12 over and over again, really good series, the manga was made AFTER the book.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 4, 2010)

I loved the series. Almost done with the Demonata. (that are out)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2010)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> I loved the series. Almost done with the Demonata. (that are out)



How does it compare to the Darren Shan series?


----------

